# Merrick sells to Purina....



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Sorry I don't know how to post a direct link...maybe someone else can help me there...
But...just saw this on Merrick's public facebook page...







In case anyone feeds this and wants to check into it more!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I just saw this. I don't use Merrick but I know many do like it. Bet it changes under this corporate structure.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

So so sad


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Recommendations....??? Once I finish the twelve pound bag of Merrick Grainfree I just ordered from Amazon, I'll be switching. The quality is going to suffer so I'm switching...*


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Fromm!  Wellness is ok and so is Nutrisource.


----------

